# WASP slingshot band attachment method



## BraveSirWobin (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi all

I love wasp slingshots, and have both the uniphoxx and the delta wing.
I think they are the absolute best slingshots out there (Phox for small ammo, Wing for big ammo)

However, i hate the wrap and tuck method, and i hate it so much, it have made me change to an ocularis type slingshot.

BUT, i really don´t like simpleshots slings - the material they are made of, compared to WASP, and the rounded tips on the ocularis types.

Does anyone know if there are some kind of smart attachment method for WASP slingshots, especially for the new one, the Stinger, or if there are plans for WASP making some kind of smart attachment method?

Or maybe some of the DYI guys that can give me some good tips?

Kind regards.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

...on stone-spear there is a fast fix system, maybe it fits...

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes 

I have a prototype Deltawing (used to test the hole size for the UniPhoxx) - It has a small hole drilled in the middle of the band groove (3.2mm I think) - its just the right size to slip looped tubes through using the matchstick method (which is super easy and quick) - I have taken up to 1745 no problem. If you drilled a 4.5 or 5mm hole you can add paracord or even leather tabs which work well on that frame. Or ball in tube...

On the UniPhoxx - with the hole - you can actually do ball in tube (was designed for 2050 - but I find that too heavy) - but again tabs etc. should be simple enough. You could also use silicone cones for powdercoating to use a plugs (like a small oculars system)

Simon (Wasp) suggested that due to the low cost of the frames you could easily modify them without stressing too much. I have seen one or two with slots cut in for looped bands as well.

Stone Spears's (stolen) quick fix won't fit unless you drill a fairly large hole - think its 6-8mm? Its just a blind rubber automotive nut - you can get at a hardware store.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

See more here:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/72354-wasp-delta-wing-ott-flats-and-tubes/?hl=%2Bwasp+%2Bslingshot

I believe if you ask Si he will drill holes for you.

The DeltaWing is a frame I keep coming back to - its an awesome frame.


----------



## BraveSirWobin (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the answers - i might actually try the stone spear suggestions, as it´s cheap, possibly in a DYI version on the old Phox first

Matt, should there be a problem with the integrity of the frame, if i were to drill a 10 mm hole?

I agree on the DeltaWing, Matt, however, currently i enjoy 8 mm, and the deltawing is a bit of a overkill for that.

Also, i probably should have stated that it´s for flatband, as i don´t like the tubes.

On an entirely different note Matt- have you seen/tried the new Stinger from Wasp? I´m considering getting that, as it seems to mix the great things from both the phox and the wing.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Try this method ... https://slingshotforum.com/topic/111002-out-phoxxed/


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm shooting 6mm through my Deltawing - its insane, even for small ammo. In fact when I first received it I think it was fitted with 1632 single tubes... Its like shooting with a wand - point, shoot, hit... In fact if I was going to do an accuracy challenge that would be my first-choice setup. Currently fitted with full looped 1632's

10mm should be fine in the UP - though I'd try a powder coating cones first (see link below) they'll work with flatlands and are really simple. I'd even try tabs with Chicago bolts (binder posts) before taking a drill to it.

The new stinger looks great - not tried that one. As its sans lanyard hole I probably will give it a miss.

Hate that attachment method being referred to the Stone Spear... but thats a totally different story.

The link Notherner sent would also work great - YSYEO's Fugetaboutit attachment also.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-traditional-recurve-slingshot-accessories-rubber-sealing-plug/173241901743?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

YSYEO attachment

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/44131-metro-kraken-meets-ysyeo-attachment/?hl=ysyeo


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You could probably make some clips... using rivets and angle aluminium... Would be interesting to see if SimpleShots new flip clips fit... or do similar to Pocket Predator's


----------

